# Possibly moving to Illinois!



## BenJammin (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I might be moving to illinois for college, bloomington/ chicago area and I would be forced by my mom to bring benny with me, so I'm wondering if any of you guys know some stables around that area that are nice and not TOO expensive. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Let me be the first to welcome you to Illinois. 

And just as a friendly reminder it is pronounced Ill-in-oy, not Ill-in-oy-s. It is a major pet peeve of us Illinois-ans.

Which college are you going to? It would help find closer stables


----------



## BenJammin (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't exactly decided yet, but its most likely going to be U. Of I. I am going out there this weekend but cannot stay for more than a day!  
Thanks for the welcome!  my dad lives there currently that's while I'm looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are a few websites of boarding stables to get you started:

newmoonfarm.net‎
marquisstables.com‎
goldengaitstable.com‎
jjrquarterhorses.com‎
creeksideacresonline.com‎ 

I don't live very close to chicago, but my best advice to you would be to start searching online and calling stables. If you can narrow down your choices to 2 or 3 stables that would be much more manageable to look at rather than trying to sort through 20 places in the car. you can get rid of several choices off the bat by calling and seeing if they have stalls/pasture available for your horse

I would also try calling tack shops or feed stores. I know a lot of boarding stables don't have websites and they may be able to help you find some of those. They could be perfectly good places to board, and a lot cheaper. But be leery of these, they might not be what the person says they are. 
Also ask the college if they know of any good stables around. They might even know of a place that gives discounts to college students.

Another thing I would do is keep a few stables in mind, in case your first choice becomes full before you get a stall or something goes wrong. 


Here are a few questions you might want to ask when you call:

-what is monthly rate?
-what facilities do you have/offer?
-do you have trainers on site?
-what does board include?
-do you offer lessons?
-How many boarders do you have? What is the main disipline?
-Do you sell feeds/tack/supplies on site?
-Do you offer clinics?
-Are there any restrictions to your faclilites? What are they?
-Do you have specific rules/guidelines for boarders? 
-What equipment do you offer (like trailers, saddles, jumps)? what are the prices?
-Do you have stallions on the premesis?


I hope this helps you out and good luck at college!


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

Welcome to Illinois!!!! I live about an hour from Chicago. I don't know how far you are willing to drive to go see your horse, but my horse is boarded at a beautiful barn in Marengo, IL. It is called Glory Bound Farm, but they don't have a website. They charge $180 for really nice pasture board and $225 for stall. Let me know if you are interested or not. I have heard of one of the stables Knack for Horses suggested. jjrquarterhorses.com, I just moved my horse from that barn 2 weeks ago. I was not happy with the facilities and would not recommend it to anyone. Good luck with the search!!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Where are all of you at in Illinois?

I'm in Erie which is near the Quad Cities, if you're interested in boarding this far I can help you.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> Let me be the first to welcome you to Illinois.
> 
> And just as a friendly reminder it is pronounced Ill-in-oy, not Ill-in-oy-s. It is a major pet peeve of us Illinois-ans.
> 
> Which college are you going to? It would help find closer stables


 

OH THANK YOU!

Everyone who doesn't live in Illinois pronounces it wrong..it looks like you pronounce it Illinoys but no..I always correct ppl. I am orignally from IL  I love it


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, I live just north of Bloomington,IL. Here are some in the Champaign and Bloomington area.
Fox Hollow Farms 217-344-7214, 
WWW.Wellgreenfarm.com (kind high priced),
Home


----------

